
Mockup of new iTunes 8.0 interface published - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/09/08/mockup_of_new_itunes_8_0_interface_published.html
======
jm4
This "mockup" looks like a screenshot of the current version with a couple red
boxes outlining the areas where new things will be. How is this news or even
remotely interesting? Is anyone actually reading the articles on here anymore
before voting them up?

~~~
jrockway
I think this article is a joke. Right?

("Genius playlists" instead of "smart playlists"?)

------
tbeseda
Link to the original source would be nice, too. <http://kevinrose.com>

------
trezor
I'm willing to bet this version will _still_ be the slowest piece of software
to ever run on the Win32 platform.

How about they fix that instead?

~~~
kylec
They did - it's called Mac OS X.

~~~
trezor
My point was more that when Apple forces you to use their software to be able
to do _anything_ with their hardware, they could at least put some effort into
making their software not suck.

iTunes in Windows on a modern 2GHz Core 2 Duo is still slower than Winamp was
back on a 66Mhz Pentium. There is no excuse for this shitty performance.

~~~
jrockway
What hardware requires iTunes?

The iPod doesn't even need to run Apple software on itself, much less on the
"host machine". (Yes, I use Rockbox on my iPod and rsync to sync my music.)

~~~
illicium
iPhone, iPod Touch

